# new addition to the garage.



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

So I picked this up as a daily beater and figured I share. I already went to AWE and had them chip it and also got the tip chip, what a great improvement, should have came that way stock. As for other mods I plan to lower it with Vag-Com this weekend, if anyone has pics and the settings they used for this that would be great. And last but not least possibly a set of wheels at some point.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: new addition to the garage. (seank)*

welcome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roccodan (Apr 20, 2002)

Very nice. I got my 2001 last week.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

where at in PA? i'll have to keep my eye out


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

I go to school in Philadelphia but my dad's house is in Allentown so I'm in between the two.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (seank)*

you're close to me....I'm in newark, DE.......just so you are aware Alpaka Beige is the fastest color..


----------

